# Do you have to be HUGE to bench press 140kg X8?



## Iopu

Or is it doable without looking like an ifbb pro? Anyone that I've seen bench press that at my gym where huge, bigger than I want to get. But I've seen people on youtube that are quite strong without looking that huge.

I'm asking because I think I'm close to achieving 100kg X8 and need to decide if I want to make 140kg X8 my next goal. Or leave it as I don't want to get that big.


----------



## Queenie

Short answer, no, u don't.


----------



## Bull Terrier

Personally I've never seen anybody bench press 140kg for 8 reps who isn't at least very big indeed, if not necessarily huge. I guess it also depends on your definition of huge though also.


----------



## Iopu

Like an IFBB pro or similar is what I mean by huge.


----------



## kreig

No, some seriously strong power lifters aren't that big


----------



## 1010AD

Not at all, many of times I've seen average size lads bench way more than their body weight. Its down to good strength training.


----------



## man_dem03

Iopu said:


> Or leave it as I don't want to get that big.


Lol

Why not just have 110kg for 8 as the next target an increase your target by 10kg all the time? You may get to 140kg before you get 'too big' whatever that is


----------



## G-man99

140kg isn't exactly a huge weight is it!!


----------



## Bull Terrier

man_dem03 said:


> Lol
> 
> Why not just have 110kg for 8 as the next target an increase your target by 10kg all the time? You may get to 140kg before you get 'too big' whatever that is


You just wrote what I was actually thinking, but didn't want to post. Agree totally BTW.


----------



## Rav212

I'm 90kg and can do 180kg for 2 reps!


----------



## marknorthumbria

I've hit 140kgx8 at around 91/92kg


----------



## Bull Terrier

Iopu said:


> Like an IFBB pro or similar is what I mean by huge.


I'm sure that IFBB pros would have no problem whatsoever in benching 8 reps with 140kg. I really don't know exactly what they use, but I reckon it would be a hell of a lot more.


----------



## Iopu

Thanks for the replies. Yes, I would aim for 110kg etc first. 140kg would be a long term goal.


----------



## KRSOne

Iopu said:


> Or is it doable *without looking like an ifbb pro?* Anyone that I've seen bench press that at my gym where huge, bigger than I want to get. But I've seen people on youtube that are quite strong without looking that huge.
> 
> I'm asking because I think I'm close to achieving 100kg X8 and need to decide if I want to make *140kg X8 my next goal. Or leave it as I don't want to get that big.*


ive seen a few people bench 140x8, and as soon as they hit that target, Joe Weider popped out of their protein shake and handed them their pro card


----------



## Chelsea

Iopu said:


> Like an IFBB pro or similar is what I mean by huge.


Very simple mate - no you don't have to look like an IFBB pro to lift that, I can rep 8 on 140kg and im no where near that size.

Don't get me wrong I agree everyone I have seen rep that sort of weight is pretty big but you do get guys that are light benching that but maybe just as singles or doubles as opposed to 8 reps, im sure there are videos out there but I would say it would generally take a bigger more muscular guy to rep such a weight.


----------



## Merouria

Rav212 said:


> I'm 90kg and can do 180kg for 2 reps!


Regardless of bodyweight, you look huge so that doesn't help him lol


----------



## Mingster

8 reps is cardio:blink:


----------



## Guest

I was knocking out 8 at 140kg and aren't big by any stretch of the imagination.


----------



## sadman

if iam not wrong there is someone here on ukm that he does 20reps with 140kg without the ifbb size


----------



## 2004mark

There are a few lads in my gym who could do that... I can think of 5 off the top of my head, but probably more. Considering we've only got about 40/50 regular members that I see in the evenings that's quite a high percentage. Only one of them is the sort of build that most of us on here would describe as massive. Also considering there are very few ifbb pros walking this planet, no, of course you don't need to be the size of one.

Still need to be a big lad though.


----------



## Kazza61

If it's of any reassurance, I doubt there are that many IFBB Pro's who got that big by accident.....


----------



## ItsaSecret

No, i don't consider myself near huge, my best bench was 140x6 i was 6'2, 18 years old and 106kg at the time. currently 98kg, 6'2 & 19 and benched 140x2 today. i dont have any recent pics/vids really except todays deadlift;


----------



## Huntingground

sadman said:


> if iam not wrong there is someone here on ukm that he does 20reps with 140kg without the ifbb size


Who is it?


----------



## ItsaSecret

Huntingground said:


> Who is it?


my pal can do that, hes 21y/o,19 stone 4, 5'11 and has abs but isnt shredded.

@1venom1


----------



## Huntingground

ItsaSecret said:


> my pal can do that, hes 21y/o,19 stone 4, 5'11 and has abs but isnt shredded.
> 
> @1venom1


Impressive, 20 reps of 140kg. I'd like to see a vid too.


----------



## Huntingground

ItsaSecret said:


> my pal can do that, hes 21y/o,19 stone 4, 5'11 and has abs but isnt shredded.
> 
> @1venom1


In his log, he states 200KG * 10!!!!!


----------



## ItsaSecret

Huntingground said:


> In his log, he states 200KG * 10!!!!!


he does indeed. ive seen ti all, i have a few clips of him on my channel but not recent, i have a 320kg deadlift on my phone too if you wanna see that. he also pulled 300x3 with ease today and yesterday.


----------



## Huntingground

ItsaSecret said:


> he does indeed. ive seen ti all, i have a few clips of him on my channel but not recent, i have a 320kg deadlift on my phone too if you wanna see that. he also pulled 300x3 with ease today and yesterday.


Tell him to enter the UKM Lifting League in Strength and Power section. I am adjudicator. Vids are needed though.

Get yourself in there too.


----------



## ItsaSecret

Huntingground said:


> Tell him to enter the UKM Lifting League in Strength and Power section. I am adjudicator. Vids are needed though.
> 
> Get yourself in there too.


----------



## Huntingground

http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/strength-power/227933-ukm-lifting-league-table.html


----------



## Del Boy 01

Akinfenwa benches 180 an he's a footballer :lol:


----------



## ItsaSecret

Huntingground said:


> http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/strength-power/227933-ukm-lifting-league-table.html


ill take part in this in the coming weeks. i was stronger last year when i was 18. lifts were 200/160/250 @106, now approx 180/150/230 @98


----------



## Jim78

Technique, technique, technique.


----------



## Inapsine

larger thrn ur average bear yees


----------



## SickCurrent

KRSOne said:


> ive seen a few people bench 140x8, and as soon as they hit that target, Joe Weider popped out of their protein shake and handed them their pro card


Lol'd hard at this


----------



## badly_dubbed

dont have to be big to lift big....

Clarence is fairly small...prob outlifts alot of people.

http://www.youtube.com/user/clarence0?feature=watch


----------



## Chris86

I can bench 140 for 8 and I don't even think I look like I lift weights lol


----------



## ableton

i don't care about how much i lift, i care about how i look


----------



## sadman

Huntingground said:


> Who is it?







just found the video !!


----------



## skipper1987

No u dont i manage 140x4 and am not massive am average size i would say.


----------



## flinty90

I can put a rowntrees fruit pastille in my mouth

But all i can do is chew..:-(


----------



## Raw meat 1984

There was a lad at our school who was crazily strong, he beat the rugby player PE teacher with that hand help strength test, he used to fly up the rope with just his arms with his legs waving around beneath him, he used to be able to throw a ball twice the length as everyone else..... I bet he would of smashed 140 bench.

He was just average build but stupidly strong!


----------



## Uriel

flinty90 said:


> I can put a rowntrees fruit pastille in my mouth
> 
> But all i can do is chew..:-(


U have to take the cock out first

I can always do 140 and I aint huge.....16 and a half stone now ( in avvy but angle makes look thinner lol)

I could bench 180 natty at 33 for 4 weighing about 14 stone


----------



## flinty90

Uriel said:


> U have to take MY cock out first


sorry bro i thought that was a fruit pastille :whistling:


----------



## Uriel

flinty90 said:


> sorry bro i thought that was a fruit pastille :whistling:


More like a fruits parcel x


----------



## Mergal

thers an aussie film about bb called superset me, the guy in it reaches 68kg bodyweight and bench presses 140 for 8, and hed only been lifting weights for 12 weeks! (not a very good film btw lol)


----------



## andymc88

You lot making me feel weak, a wouldn't think I'm massive 5ft5 12-14% bodyfat with calipers, 84kg bw, bench 134kg  deadlift 200kg squat 180kg,

Set targets for before Xmas of 140kg bench 210kg dead squat 186kg as gym doesn't have 2.5 plates


----------

